# What's your current favorite digital watch?



## Smaug

Tell us about it and why it is your current favorite.

My current favorite is not a full digital, but the AMW320R ana-digi from the 80s.

The digital functionality is very basic. Everything is done with just two buttons and the crown. The watch is really well executed, overall. The bezel action especially is surprisingly nice in a watch of this price, and the bidirectional feature never seems to get bumped away from where I set it either. It makes me wish more divers had bidirectional bezels. Unidirectional is not really an engineering challenge; it's so easy to make it ratchet. But to have a bidirectional one that stays put? Now THAT'S more of a challenge, right?

I do with it had a countdown timer, but that's not a deal-breaker, since it's not my only digital watch. In a pinch, I just use the alarm instead.

The dial/hand contrast is not that great, but I like the gold face color. It just looks classy from a distance, in a way that's kind of opposite to the way a two-tone Rolex looks. Like "tactical-classy" or something.

Now, they've come out with a solar/atomic version, (WVA320) with their killer backlight. That's a serious contender, but they don't have it in the gold dial option.

My favorite may change from day to day, but this is where I am currently, digital-wise.











In summary, the specs are humble, and indeed it _looks_ humble from every angle. But there's just something magical about it... it just FEELS like a quality watch.


----------



## veracruz

I'm with you man, I'm a hardcore AMW-320R fan (in other forums, it's all I talk about and I keep bringing it up). I've got three, two of them "modded" after I swapped cases and modules, and I *love* them. It's an extremely versatile watch - it's got all the digital functionality except the countdown timer, which I miss occasionally, too (I feel Casio have been lazy not to implement it, though it would be quite a challenge with only two buttons), but on a bracelet, it's dressy enough for most occasions yet sporty and tough enough to play a game of football or go swimming with friends without a second thought. Agreed on the bezel, too, I've got another ana-digi Casio diver which feels as if as much as a light breeze will move the bezel, but with the AMW-320R, I can put my hand in my pocket or put on a tight jumper without worrying.

I don't know, it's just right for me - it's good-looking, but with that LCD, it's got that slight nerdy angle, too, which I like, because I am like that. It's cheap, and it shows, but in a good way, and it punches so much above its weight it's not even funny. It is my favourite watch, digital or otherwise ... though I have to say I've recently been finding new love for my W-741. It's totally inconspicious both to hipsters with their F91s and to the general public, yet it has a lot of character and it's in a completely different league. It's also the largest classic digital - on me, the F91 and even the A168W look way to small, but the W741 is just right (though I could do with a couple of more millimetres TBH).









(image from WUS, but not mine)


----------



## aafanatic

Current favorite that I own? That would have to be my GW-5600J hydro-modd. It's lighter than my GW-5000 even filled with oil, the display is just a little cleaner, and it always looks fresh like it's wearing lip gloss. We went through some scarey times together: first, I trimmed its tail. I thought for sure I'd mess that up. Then I filled it with 500 wt silicone oil. I really thought "I'm gonna f&@k my best watch, I'm such an idiot." But we came through that sticky wicket with flying colors.


----------



## Cobia

Frogman/Rangeman in an even split.


----------



## Iyonk

Besides my g-shocks, i really like these casio:

DW-290 on nylon strap. very comfy and solid... its an almost a g-shock in disquise..


this W-S200 got great feature set and great inexpensive sport watch..


SGW-100... my all time fav non G casio


----------



## aafanatic

Iyonk said:


> Besides my g-shocks, i really like these casio:
> 
> DW-290 on nylon strap. very comfy and solid... its an almost a g-shock in disquise..


You are so crazy! Has no one told you that is the son of "Robbie the Robot" from the Forbidden Planet? That's *D*wight *W*illiam-290. You are wearing a robot on your wrist...or is he wearing you? ROBBY THE ROBOT FAN SITE


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

It's usually my most recent purchase, so at the moment it's my Omega Speedmaster Professional _Quartz_.


----------



## veracruz

Yeah, no wonder, these are totally awesome, especially the round model that you've got. I've got two questions for you if you'd be so kind, I'm sure you did the research:
1. How much do these go for in reasonable cosmetic condition (some dings and scratches), but fully functional?
2. How reliable are they? Are they like those early Breitling ana-digis that can die on you for no reason at all and are impossible to repair by any chance?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PhantomACE

Iyonk said:


> this W-S200


... which seems to be a W-S220 ...



> got great feature set and great inexpensive sport watch..


----------



## rex

*Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*

Since it's my ONLY current digital watch!

JDM Seiko Brightz SDGA009.

Solar powered, never needs a battery......"Never" needs a battery?" Yeah right, I'll believe that if I hopefully live long enough. :~)

EPD (Electrophoreticdisplay) eInk display. 80,000 pixels. Can be viewed from any angle.
5 fonts to choose from. The Roman numerical feature is fun, but the minutes are too small to read from a practical standpoint, so I just leave it on the conventional Arabic function (white screen/black numbers)??




























Receives daily R/C controlled Atomic Time (Japan, Europe, USA) signal w/timestamp screen indicating last its last up-date. The daily atomic radio reception signal ability seems much more sensative, cut above and beyond the rest of r/c watches. It syncs to station WWV in Boulder Colorado, every day at 2:04am or 4:05am while worn on my wrist asleep, or rested anywhere within the homestead besides a window sill.










World Time function/3 alarm modes

Sapphire crystal. 100m w.r.

Solid link bracelet w/engineered clasp.










Bottom line....State of the art technology, blast from the past funky retro 70's style, for any 59 year old fart?

FAR OUT Man!


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

veracruz said:


> Yeah, no wonder, these are totally awesome, especially the round model that you've got. I've got two questions for you if you'd be so kind, I'm sure you did the research:
> 1. How much do these go for in reasonable cosmetic condition (some dings and scratches), but fully functional?
> 2. How reliable are they? Are they like those early Breitling ana-digis that can die on you for no reason at all and are impossible to repair by any chance?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. I bought mine for £750 the bezel is cracked but other than that it's in very good condition and fully functional.
2. I haven't had mine long, but I haven't seen any with bleeding LCD screens or anything. The same Cal 1620 movement can be found in other less desirable cases for £300, so if anything went wrong with mine that couldn't be fixed my fallback plan is to swap the movement out. Omega may still have spare 1620 movements?


----------



## Sedi

My current favorite is the PRG-270:


Has all the features I'll ever need/want (except for a repeating timer but I guess you can't have everything), big digits, easy-to-use buttons, current time in almost every mode, loud alarm and finally a snooze alarm on a Protrek (which was introduced with the PRW-3000 and was basically all that was missing to make the Protreks the perfect watch IMO). And it's currently one of the best "bang for the buck" Casios you can buy. Size is just right and now that I re-installed the original strap I think it is much more comfy than I remembered. Might put it on the Morellato "Aqua" again some time however.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Smaug

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*

That's a GREAT one! Did you mean to post it in the 'What's your Current Favorite digital watch' thread?


----------



## rex

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*

Not another mistake?
Son of a gun, dog gone it! 
Thanks Smaug.


----------



## Sedi

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*

I can merge the threads if you want to?

cheers, Sedi


----------



## rex

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*

Please do! Thank you Sedi.


----------



## Sedi

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*



rex said:


> Please do! Thank you Sedi.


Done .


----------



## neveronmonday

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*

This was my favorite, the Casio G-Shock GW-6900...



What I like:

Glass crystal.
Solar recharged battery.
Atomic synch.

What I don't like:

Small digits and text.
Nearly useless subdials.
Forced to cycle through all modes to return to current time mode.
With the exception of the light button, the buttons are difficult to press (I have to use my thumbnail).
Current time not visible in chrono or CDT modes.

My new favorite, the Casio W-735H...



What I like:

Nice display...just the right size text and digits. Very easy to read.
Vibration alarm for timer, alarm, hourly chime!
10-year battery.
Quick return to current time mode.
Large easy-to-press buttons.
Bright super illuminator.
No bezel (I'm not really a fan of G-Shock bezels).
It looks cool! I like the sand-and-brown color combination...both masculine and woodsy (besides, I have way too many black or dark grey Casio and Timex watches).

What I don't like:

The plastic buckle.
No glass crystal.
Two useless subdials.
Current time not visible in chrono or CDT modes.


----------



## vanilla.coffee

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*

In my collection this is my favourite digital although it isnt getting any wrist time since the prw-6000 arrived!


----------



## Rocat

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*

With my collection I try to wear a different watch each day. Only here on WUS would we consider this a problem. Although lately due to the summer heat/humidity it's been the PRG-270 on a Morellato.


----------



## Smaug

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*



neveronmonday said:


> My new favorite, the Casio W-735H...
> 
> 
> 
> What I like:
> 
> Nice display...just the right size text and digits. Very easy to read.
> Vibration alarm for timer, alarm, hourly chime!
> 10-year battery.
> Quick return to current time mode.
> Large easy-to-press buttons.
> Bright super illuminator.
> No bezel (I'm not really a fan of G-Shock bezels).
> It looks cool! I like the sand-and-brown color combination...both masculine and woodsy (besides, I have way too many black or dark grey Casio and Timex watches).
> 
> What I don't like:
> 
> The plastic buckle.
> No glass crystal.
> Two useless subdials.
> Current time not visible in chrono or CDT modes.


I was thinking of one of those, then I got the GD-350 G-Shock instead. But like you, I'm not a fan of the bulkiness of most of today's G-Shocks. I was thinking of getting a W-735H, as it has the Vibe Alarm, but it doesn't have the handy one-button CDT access that the GD-350 does. For now, I don't mind the bulkiness of the GD-350, as I'm wearing short sleeves all the time. When winter comes, I will probably rue the day I bought it and buy a W-735H after all.

One of my favorite watches was the W92, which appears to be the predecessor to your W-735H. It was compact, had a 5-button design, countdown timer, etc.

I'm glad to hear the W-735H has the smart return-to-home feature. That is a feature lots of the old Casios had, but not many of the new ones do. I immediately missed it when I gave away my DW5600E G-Shock. I like the brown color scheme too. My W-92 had that and it matched a lot of the earthy colors I tend to wear these days.


----------



## Trickydick

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*

This my favourite digital watch. Its a Casio Twincept from 1995. I paid £25 for it new 19 years ago. It must be the best £25 I ever spent! I have worn it every work day for the last 19 years & its still going. Its only had 2 new batteries in all that time. I will not buy another digital watch until this one stops/fails, if it ever does stop. As the picture shows, it has been through the wars & is totally battered but still continues to perform. I have polished the face with my dremel & it comes up well. You never know, it may see me through to retirement, then & only then will I retire this watch. Its cheap & cheerful, but a great solid watch.


----------



## veracruz

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*



Trickydick said:


> I will not buy another digital watch until this one stops/fails, if it ever does stop.


Admirable resolve - if this forum doesn't break it, nothing will.



Smaug said:


> I like the brown color scheme too. My W-92 had that and it matched a lot of the earthy colors I tend to wear these days.


Maybe I'd have to see it in person, but from pictures, it just doesn't work. And I'm not prejudiced against brown watches, mind - if it suited my style, I'd definitely consider getting some of those tasty camo G-shocks.


----------



## Smaug

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*



veracruz said:


> Admirable resolve - if this forum doesn't break it, nothing will.
> 
> Maybe I'd have to see it in person, but from pictures, it just doesn't work. And I'm not prejudiced against brown watches, mind - if it suited my style, I'd definitely consider getting some of those tasty camo G-shocks.


Imagine if you were out for a walk in the field somewhere, had the watch off to admire it, and dropped it!

You'd be totally screwed.


----------



## stockae92

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*

Still the Ventura Sigma ...










Speaking from a Casio and G-Shock nuts ... LOL


----------



## heb

Braun has a digital watch based on the Ventura scroll system that is mucho sexy. Google it for more info. heb


----------



## Ash1979

So far I own 5 g-shock's (all digital).... out of the lot I like this one the most...







The simple and humble DW-5600E...


----------



## CasioVibe

Mine is the DW 290 aka the "1st" real mission impossible watch 

































Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## Icosahedron

I have some Casios, including a couple of Gs and a protrek, and I like them of course, but if I could have one watch only, it would have to be an Ironman (or so I feel this morning): cheap, accurate, easy to read, easy to set and use, easy to replace if necessary, easy to ignore the modes I don't use (everything except current time and stopwatch), _and_ the lap/split time feature of the stopwatch is extremely useful. This one today:









It's true they don't last forever. It's unlikely my heirs will sue one another over who inherits the Ironman. But that's a _good_ thing.


----------



## Wongsky

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*



vanilla.coffee said:


> In my collection this is my favourite digital although it isnt getting any wrist time since the prw-6000 arrived!


What model is that?

I have a modern, yet retro styled A168WA that I really should probably try and make more effort to wear.


----------



## Wongsky

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*

My favourite digital watch, and they're ana-digis, would have to be either of:-















(LCW-M170TD) Solar, multiband 6, all titanium, with sapphire glass.

Although honourable mention to the LCW-M100DSEs:-









Same module, all stainless, with sapphire glass. If not for the cheap looking chapter ring - which the above, newer 170s seems to have improved - and rather modest water resistance (50m), for the money, a really versatile, impressive watch.


----------



## samael_6978

Same module.

Casio WVA-M 630


----------



## Buzz224

Fossil BQ9070 hybrid.


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rostislav Persion

I prefer dot matrix over seven segment

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/p...VY31KuqvjzabO2D0xWAyv2SwoWL-9zB8=w436-h600-nc


----------



## Trandy

Seiko SBPG001 Solar/Atomic:


----------



## vanilla.coffee

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*

Hi, it is model no.  A158WEA-1EF
Cheers.



Wongsky said:


> What model is that?
> 
> I have a modern, yet retro styled A168WA that I really should probably try and make more effort to wear.


----------



## sci

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*

I am surprised no one has mentioned the F-91W as favorite digital. I have 3 of them, one 23 years old, one about 20 years old and one - bought just two weeks ago  I am a mechanical watch guy, but for extreme activities are those 3 guys.


----------



## richnyc

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*

My fav is my old, trusty and abused Suunto Vector that I took on many of my outdoor trips: backpacking, climbing, trekking. I got in 2001 and it's still going strong, after a couple of battery changes. Just an old proven design, it never failed me:


----------



## Ron521

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*

The digital I wear most often is this Xventure. It was an impulse buy from a display near the checkout counter at a grocery store. Original cost was about $6, and I've had it about 8 years. For many of those years, it was strapped to the inside mirror of my truck, which has no clock. Eventually the band degraded from the UV rays, and cracked, so I took it inside. When it was nearly 8 years old, the original battery died, possibly because it wasn't getting much sunlight inside on my desk.
I put a new battery and a new band on it just recently, which cost about twice what the whole watch cost originally. I like wearing it when riding a bicycle or motorcycle, hiking, or any activity where a watch might be exposed to knocks.

The display is actually very nice, with large, crisp figures and no "squashed" digits. Time is shown by large digits which incline slightly toward the right, giving a mental impression of time-in-motion. The digits themselves appear a bright red when viewed from directly above, and vary to a royal blue and purple at other angles.

The day-of-week portion consists of a stack of seven "bricks" in the upper left portion of the dial, each labelled for a different day. The current day is indicated by that brick being filled in with green. If you have worn the watch enough to become familiar with the position of the bricks, you can tell at a glance which one is green, without actually having to read the lettering inside the brick.

The day-of-month is activated by pushing the "start" button on the upper left, at which point it replaces the time display for as long as the button is held down.

Passing seconds are shown both digitally at the bottom of the display, and graphically at the upper right. Just next to the day-of-week bricks is an ellipse whose interior is divided into five wedge-shaped segments. Each second sees different segments filled in a non-sequential manner whose pattern repeats every ten seconds. It's actually somewhat entertaining to watch and try to guess which segment(s) will fill in next. I'm good with what happens at 6 and 8 seconds, but the rest will take further study.

The light is interesting in that it's a brilliant emerald green on the top third of the display, where the day-of-week bricks and the ellipse live. The lower two-thirds where time and seconds are displayed glows sort of an amber color, perhaps to make it easier to pick out the information one is seeking.

The watch also has a stop-watch and a countdown timer, neither of which I really use. If this neat watch has a downside, it has to be the lack of water resistance. The crystal is plastic, and recessed below the bezel a couple of mm, so it has stayed scratch free. The case is some kind of resin or plastic, with a stainless steel back held on with four screws. The back claims only 3 atm, and while I'm not one to go swimming with my watches, that goes for this one especially. Since it does everything else so well, I'd not risk ruining it by jumping in the pool. Just because it was so affordable doesn't mean I'm going out of my way to abuse it and subject it to treatment it wasn't intended to withstand.

The watch is still available all these years later, in this and various other case styles, from sellers on eBay.


----------



## Carrot01

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*

my vtec Delta.

i love the simplicity, uniformity & no fuss layout, build quality, the way the digits get the rainbow colour effect in different lighting, its easy to read in full sun, its just the right size, everything about the bracelet, the sapphire glass, its quite plain looking, the scroll wheel and the colour of the night light. The alarm sounds cool, but i dont use that much.'
Its extremely comfortable to wear for a fairly heavy watch & it allways sits just right on my wrist.
my only regret is i didnt buy one sooner!


----------



## stockae92

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*

Ditto on the Venturas. I have a Sigma and boy I love this watch.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*

Really like both those Venturas.


----------



## razoraggie

Right now, I can't get this comfy gem off of my wrist. DW-290.


----------



## Montijo

Ana-digi and my favorite


----------



## razoraggie

What band is that? I like it!



CasioVibe said:


> Mine is the DW 290 aka the "1st" real mission impossible watch
> 
> View attachment 1681338
> 
> 
> View attachment 1681306
> 
> 
> View attachment 1681322
> 
> 
> View attachment 1681330
> 
> 
> Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

It appears to be some sort of band from a Phys series watch. Not sure which one of those had a fabric part to it. Every Phys watch I have ever seen has a resin strap. THe little spiral logo is the Phys logo.


razoraggie said:


> What band is that? I like it!


----------



## vanilla.coffee

New pick up. 
Definitely my favourite.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 325xia

This. I like all black.


----------



## randb

I like black too.


----------



## stockae92

This isn't bad ...


----------



## Rocat

o|o| I wish my Casio's did that.



stockae92 said:


> This isn't bad ...


----------



## Cobia

stockae92 said:


> This isn't bad ...


LOL does it play any educational type graphics or video


----------



## peacemaker885

Excellent watch.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

stockae92 said:


> This isn't bad ...


Is that the Lupin version?


----------



## stockae92

ChromeFreeDisco said:


> Is that the Lupin version?


Yep, this is the Seiko SBPA007


----------



## James142

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*

Right now it's probably this one:









Tough, colorful, and lots of fun.


----------



## James142

Smaug said:


> My current favorite is not a full digital, but the AMW320R ana-digi from the 80s ...


Nice watch!

Incidentally, I was watching a Denzel Washington movie from 2003 called _Out of Time_ the other night and noticed that he wore what looks like the same watch throughout. Here's a screen shot (the movie is currently streaming on Amazon Prime and the closeup appears at the 35 minute mark):


----------



## Smaug

James142 said:


> Nice watch!
> 
> Incidentally, I was watching a Denzel Washington movie from 2003 called _Out of Time_ the other night and noticed that he wore what looks like the same watch throughout. Here's a screen shot (the movie is currently streaming on Amazon Prime and the closeup appears at the 35 minute mark):
> 
> View attachment 2866409


Is this a promo shot from that movie?


----------



## Mediocre

These two are my most often worn digital watches by far, with the G-shock winning 80/20. The picture is deceiving, as the G-Shock is noticeably smaller than the Ironman on the wrist


----------



## James142

Perhaps, it's hard to know. Cool that he's wearing it, though.



Smaug said:


> Is this a promo shot from that movie?


----------



## no-fi

My favourite at the moment is my Casio B613W from about 1983-84, judging by the module number (350). I bought it used for $2 - the Citizen bracelet I'm wearing it with cost probably 10 times as much! It keeps great time - better than some of my more recent quartz LCDs. It's fairly basic - it displays only the time or date, and has no alarm, timer or light. But that's what I like about it. It's also quite small, so it looks great on my small wrist.


----------



## Buzz224

No doubt the Suunto brushed stainless steel Core.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## xevious

Tough call... I have so many favorites.

For sheer simplicity, ease of wear (titanium), and loud alarm, it would have to be:








For impressive rugged display devoid of black resin or black panels, with nice loud alarm, it would have to be:








For unusual cool factor (looks better in person--will have to take a photo rather than stock):








This is a cluster of 3, but they go together so well. :-!


----------



## scooby

Definitely the GW-5000. Steel case, small, compact, discreet, and super legible. All time fav for sure and I've been through a lot of Gshocks/digitals.


----------



## dasmi

I want to love the 5XXX G-shocks, but the straps are never quite long enough.



scooby said:


> Definitely the GW-5000. Steel case, small, compact, discreet, and super legible. All time fav for sure and I've been through a lot of Gshocks/digitals.


Right now, these are my two favorites:


----------



## spudslatte

sorry for the lack of pics.... really like my Casio 2500, but equally among my favorites is my Lacrosse XG-55. Amazing accuracy and feature rich for a $70 price tag.


----------



## 80s-LCDwatch

I have been wearing this one at work for the last few weeks. It's a Majestyk LED-watch. The design is based on the classic Wittnauer Polara.


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing

70's era Hamilton LED. It's my ugly duckling watch by far. The design is way too 1970-ish with its yellow 10k gold case and matching bracelet. My wife dislikes it and I've had friends who have winced seeing it. But I kind of enjoy wearing it every so often nowadays.










On the plus side, it's built quite well and makes me feel like Kojak.


----------



## Smaug

Great watches guys.

However... Limit it to ONE. I asked "Which is your current favorite digital watch?" not "Show me your digital collection and why they are all your favorites." 

If your favorite changes, then post again and comment on it. (hence the word 'current')


----------



## Rocat

I've been trying for a long time to get someone who has a XG-55 to post real photos. Do you mind posting a few? I would appreciate it. 
Thanks.



spudslatte said:


> sorry for the lack of pics.... really like my Casio 2500, but equally among my favorites is my Lacrosse XG-55. Amazing accuracy and feature rich for a $70 price tag.


----------



## Rocat

My current favorite at the moment is the Cheapo (in a good way) WS-220. It does it all for under $35. Basically a non atomic STW-1000. It has loud alarms for a solar which is a great plus IMO.


----------



## geezerbutler

This one at the moment:


----------



## CasioVibe

Citizen D28B from the 90's...


----------



## Rocat

CasioVibe,

Is that NOS or a used one? It does not show any signs of wear.



CasioVibe said:


> Citizen D28B from the 90's...
> 
> View attachment 4029906
> 
> 
> View attachment 4029914
> 
> 
> View attachment 4029938


----------



## CasioVibe

Rocat said:


> CasioVibe,
> 
> Is that NOS or a used one? It does not show any signs of wear.


Hi Rocat,

It is a NOS Citizen that I was fortunate to grab from a watch store after it went out of business. It is still on its original batteryOut all of my digital watches, this has the loudest hourly chime and alarm I have ever heard.


----------



## IanCognito

Casio Royale
Best $25 I've spent.. hehe


----------



## gaijin

Garmin fenix 3:



















;-)


----------



## ShockMister

I love this new model Casio W216H. Only $15 and it looks great, like it should cost triple that. All plastic. The bezel is slightly raised to protect the crystal.

Features are very basic and there is one funny thing about the calendar. You only set the day. No month. So I guess you would have to set the day every other month, like an analog watch.

http://www.casio.com/products/images/W216H-2AV/xlarge/


----------



## mooncameras

Here is my fav for now!








Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## tap78

Casio amw360b-1a1


----------



## CasioVibe

gaijin said:


> Garmin fenix 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)


How is the battery life on this great looking watch?


----------



## gaijin

From the Owner's Manual ("Watch Mode" includes use of the ABC sensors):*

Battery Information*

The actual battery life depends on the features enabled on your device, such as activity tracking, smartphone notifications, GPS, internal sensors, and connected ANT.+® sensors.

Battery LifeModeUp to 20 hr.Normal GPS modeUp to 50 hr.UltraTrac GPS mode with two-minute polling intervalUp to 6 wk.Watch mode


HTH

ETA: You can find the online searchable Owner's Manual here if interested: http://www8.garmin.com/manuals/webhelp/fenix3/EN-US/GUID-509B1CBC-8164-4192-972C-285F7E1117AC.html

Or a pdf version here: http://static.garmincdn.com/pumac/fenix3_OM_EN.pdf


----------



## CasioVibe

My favorite at the moment is the Casio DW-403 surfing timer. What makes the watch unique is its rotating bezel and the 3 protruding buttons which is not often seen for an all digital watch.


----------



## hoss

My favorite is the Timex Expedition T49980 positive lcd digital display Shock Resistant vibration alarm watch with the black case and black band


----------



## ronalddheld

hoss said:


> My favorite is the Timex Expedition T49980 positive lcd digital display Shock Resistant vibration alarm watch with the black case and black band


Could you post an image when you have the time?


----------



## hoss

Tell me if you likey. There are 2 different models with that like.
Timex T49980 Men&apos;s "Expedition Vibration Alarm" Watch Shock Resistant T499809J | eBay

Timex T49984 Men&apos;s "Expedition Vibration Alarm" Watch Shock Resistant T499849J | eBay


----------



## Carrot01

geezerbutler said:


> This one at the moment:
> 
> View attachment 3181802


my 11 yr old son has one of these, he loves it - such a shame casio didnt make a steel case version, the plastic chrome is peeling off already & its only 9 months old.


----------



## Rocat

Carrot01 said:


> my 11 yr old son has one of these, he loves it - such a shame casio didnt make a steel case version, the plastic chrome is peeling off already & its only 9 months old.


Yes it is a shame. We've talked about this one over in the Casio/G-Shock sub forum so much that it has it's own thread. I liked the watch so much I bought the green one and modified it by removing the case lettering and removing the green fabric strap and replacing it with a strap from the AE-1300.It is one of my favorite Non-G digital watches.


----------



## CristiRD

1985 Casio DW-3000c, 300m WR. Full ss with titanium bezel.


----------



## CristiRD

b-)


----------



## randb

Casio Marlin W750.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

I'm shocked that I like a $10 dollar watch this much.


----------



## t minus

For me it is an inexpensive Timex T45181. I have not taken it off my wrist for the last 3 days.


----------



## xevious

CristiRD said:


> 1985 Casio DW-3000c, 300m WR. Full ss with titanium bezel.


Nice one, Cristi! I've always liked the design of this model. I looked for one over quite a few years, but was never lucky enough to find one at a good price. Then I got my TW-7000 and my desire for the DW-3000 or TW-7100 faded. ;-)










Hands down, the TW-7000 gets the most wrist time. Just so comfortable, easy going slim profile, classic design, and loud alarm.


----------



## Fullers1845

After trying many digital and ana/digi watches over the years, I have finally found a favorite. The G-Shock GW-5000.


----------



## SgtPepper

Casio AE-1200WHB-1BV and Casio AE-1200WHB-3B


----------



## Soju Soldier

Gaijin, I love the straps on that watch, do you have a link where I could buy them?


----------



## ronalddheld

Great thread with current and vintage digitals.


----------



## CristiRD

xevious said:


> Nice one, Cristi! I've always liked the design of this model. I looked for one over quite a few years, but was never lucky enough to find one at a good price. Then I got my TW-7000 and my desire for the DW-3000 or TW-7100 faded. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands down, the TW-7000 gets the most wrist time. Just so comfortable, easy going slim profile, classic design, and loud alarm.


Thank you, Xevious ! I must say that in my case it was the other way around..I was looking for a TW-7000/7100 and got a DW-3000C instead, because the TW's were already too expensive and very hard to find in a reasonably shape. Nice TW-7000 you have, wear it in good health !


----------



## CristiRD

Meanwhile, another vintage digital has joined my small list of favorites, it's the DW-7100 Sky-Walker, from 1990.


----------



## MercifulFate

Here's my favorite, the Casio PRW-3100G. With a combination of features, size, comfort, durability, and looks, this is my current holy grail of digital watches. (Hoping to see one on a black resin strap, which is what I will do if I ever get one).


----------



## bdball

SgtPepper said:


> Casio AE-1200WHB-1BV and Casio AE-1200WHB-3B
> 
> View attachment 6176106
> 
> 
> View attachment 6176130


I just ordered the Casio AE-1200WHB-1BV. Never thought I'd be excited about a $20 watch.


----------



## pegase747

MercifulFate said:


> Here's my favorite, the Casio PRW-3100G. With a combination of features, size, comfort, durability, and looks, this is my current holy grail of digital watches. (Hoping to see one on a black resin strap, which is what I will do if I ever get one).
> View attachment 6590938


I have just ordered a PRW-6000 strap to put on my PRW-3100G, as I am not really a fan of the Nylon strap/adapter look, even if it is really comfortable.

However as you mentioned the watch head is near perfect, love the module function and this complements my PRW-3500 and PRW-S3100 well.

Cheers Pierre


----------



## MercifulFate

Really looking forward to seeing pictures of that... And can't wait to join you as an owner. Glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## pegase747

MercifulFate said:


> Really looking forward to seeing pictures of that... And can't wait to join you as an owner. Glad you're enjoying it!


It has been orderedso it should come from Japan around next week, I will post photos when received and fitted. However you can go ahead forthe watch it is great !


----------



## pegase747

MercifulFate said:


> Really looking forward to seeing pictures of that... And can't wait to join you as an owner. Glad you're enjoying it!


It has been ordered so it should come from Japan around next week, I will post photos when received and fitted. However you can go ahead for the watch it is great !


----------



## baliansa

Seiko G757


----------



## MercifulFate

baliansa said:


> Seiko G757
> 
> View attachment 6679810


I absolutely love this watch, after playing Metal Gear Solid V. Seiko released a new one like it that I was thinking of getting, but it was near or over $300... and it was absolutely ginormous for my small wrists.


----------



## baliansa

The Seiko Metal Gear would be nice in James Bond size.


----------



## ismiv

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*







I love the look and also the features, I'm actually wearing it with an aftermarket band.


----------



## baliansa

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*



ismiv said:


> View attachment 6680794
> I love the look and also the features, I'm actually wearing it with an aftermarket band.


Superb!


----------



## Sick Benny

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*

Yesterday, today, everyday.


----------



## GaryK30

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*

My current favorite digital watch is my G-Shock GW-9110-1JF Gulfman.

I like that it's more compact than many G-Shocks, so it fits my 6.75" wrist very well, and that the strap is very flexible and comfortable. I also like the looks, including the red highlights and titanium bezel ring, as well as the moon phase and tide graphics. I prefer the nice blue EL backlight used on this model to the white LED lights used on more modern G-Shocks. About the only thing I don't like is that it's a bit pricey due to it being a JDM model.

Here's a good review of this watch for anyone else who is interested in it:

Casio GW-9110-1ER Gulfman Review |


----------



## bdball

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*

Timex Expedition Shock Basic


----------



## Doug507

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*

Another Garmin Fenix 3 here... I'm always just a face change away from a new watch!


----------



## stockae92

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*

+1


----------



## stockae92

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*



Doug507 said:


> Another Garmin Fenix 3 here... I'm always just a face change away from a new watch!


BTW, what's that rubber strap?


----------



## Doug507

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*



stockae92 said:


> BTW, what's that rubber strap?


That's the old olive drab strap from my Fenix 2 (may it rest in peace). I like the look of the olive color with the Fenix 3 case color.


----------



## fcasoli

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## MercifulFate

That's actually really amazing, with the Fenix you have a ton of watches all in one!!


----------



## ShockMister

The Casio W735H with vibration alarm. I have the -8AV, the first one I ever saw and which I thought was the original. But I like all of the variations. I like it mainly for the looks, so the alarm is just a nice bonus.

W735H-1AV - Sports, Mens, Womens, Ladies, Digital, Analog Wrist, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.


----------



## -J-T-A-

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*



stockae92 said:


> +1


This feels like having Mercedes badge on an Nissan : D Sad really!


----------



## kostependrhs

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*

That one. METAL case, right size (37.5) and very readable. Puts all the plastic "retro" casios to shame.


----------



## randb

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*



kostependrhs said:


> That one. METAL case, right size (37.5) and very readable. Puts all the plastic "retro" casios to shame.
> 
> View attachment 6850930


Tell us more about this watch. I have been looking for something like that for ages. I can't do the plastic cases of the casios and they are a tad small too.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## kostependrhs

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*



randb said:


> Tell us more about this watch. I have been looking for something like that for ages. I can't do the plastic cases of the casios and they are a tad small too.


Here is a mini review-description and some more photos of the watch : Metal case

The companys site is down today. Last monday it was online but i couldnt find this watch on their product lists.
There is also a fb profile.
Seems to be a fashion brand (too many faux swarovskis...) but in that case they produced the right thing.

If anybody finds any info, please let us know.


----------



## artaxerxes

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*



Sick Benny said:


> Yesterday, today, everyday.
> 
> View attachment 6754538


I had two of these in grey while I was in highschool! very handy!


----------



## -J-T-A-

*Re: Current Favorite Digital Watch by default.>>>*

Suunto Traverse. Used to be Casio A158W but Suunto has better looks and lots of things that Casio can not do.


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robesauer

My favorite is my casio DW 5200 hero.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Elektronika 5-29361*

My favorite watch from USSR - a very rare Elektronika 5-29361. This is the first model with digital adjustment of accuracy.


----------



## karhu

GW-5000. Packed full of useful features, low profile and nice weight on the wrist, premium finishing of the steel case, super comfortable resin and tough as nails on top of it all. It's hard to find fault with it. The Rangeman is a lot of fun to wear and the one touch stopwatch feature is great, but it doesn't fit under a sleeve well enough to dethrone the 5000 in my eyes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hughes.

I like my digital mixed with a little LCD analog thrown in. It's small, but it cuts a dash: the Casio AE-70.


----------



## Fullers1845

karhu said:


> GW-5000. Packed full of useful features, low profile and nice weight on the wrist, premium finishing of the steel case, super comfortable resin and tough as nails on top of it all. It's hard to find fault with it. The Rangeman is a lot of fun to wear and the one touch stopwatch feature is great, but it doesn't fit under a sleeve well enough to dethrone the 5000 in my eyes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed!


----------



## hal9e3

Fullers1845 said:


> Agreed!


Most people won't even notice it either


----------



## Fullers1845

hal9e3 said:


> Most people won't even notice it either


Yet another reason to love it: Stealth Excellence.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

*Re: Elektronika 5-29361*

Have been wearing this almost every day since I got it.


----------



## ShockMister

*Re: Elektronika 5-29361*

Armitron 40/8322

Just a basic round cased watch. Durable and light. I barely notice it's there.


----------



## Dwsjr50

Prw 3500

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs




----------



## John MS

Glad to see this thread is still going. My current favorite digital is a Casio A500 WA world time watch. Love the retro style and functionality.


----------



## SgtPepper

Wrong post


----------



## mooncameras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepper

My new and first Timex: T49982


----------



## Keyzard

Casio WV200A-1AV - I bought it just to use as a reference for setting my other watches (WaveCeptor)......but I was pleasantly surprised by its looks and feel. So now I find myself wearing it quite a bit. The silver body (I think its metal.....not sure) dresses it up a little and the display is very crisp. I put on Jay and Kay G-Shock adapters so I could use a NATO strap to make it more comfortable.


----------



## Michael.B

dasmi said:


> Right now, these are my two favorites:


What model is this negative-display Casio?


----------



## knafel1983

I love my 1974 Bulova Big Block LED, found for a great deal on Ebay. I get lots of comments.


----------



## kcohS-G

Gw-6900. The only watch that i wear 99% of the time. Somehow i dont tend to baby this watch unlike my other g-shock/casio watches, so it has become my favorite. (The other watch is a $3 gshock homage worn by my kid)


----------



## stockae92

The Hulk family? ;-)



kcohS-G said:


> Gw-6900. The only watch that i wear 99% of the time. Somehow i dont tend to baby this watch unlike my other g-shock/casio watches, so it has become my favorite. (The other watch is a $3 gshock homage worn by my kid)


----------



## kcohS-G

stockae92 said:


> The Hulk family? ;-)


Lol yeah. You wont like us when were angry


----------



## kostependrhs

That one. Micrel nos. Since 2014 runs on the same pair of batteries. It is not a plastic case, of course...

View attachment 7453378


----------



## mooncameras

Newest addition favorite










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45

My current and forever favorite is the Momentum SLK.


----------



## SammyJankis

Casio CA53W-1 on Olive Vintage Nato


----------



## fna2005

This...


----------



## Sxgt

For me - it is the Suunto CORE (All Black please) - the strap is just so comfortable.


----------



## kcohS-G

Casio b640wd with leather nato... For keeps... Fo' sho'


----------



## various121

My newest, and now only...


----------



## fcasoli

After 365 days with G-Shock, my favorite is


----------



## psychosan

New to the digital obsession so here's my New First digital









Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## glazer1972

I have a GW6900, a PAW2000 and a Citizen Skyhawk. I wear the PAW2000 the most. The GW6900 next. The skyhawk is worn to church and when I dress up.


----------



## Lewiston

Suunto Ultimate Black


----------



## Dwsjr50

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle

Suunto Alpha and GWG1000, favorite digitals...


----------



## cfw

I really like the PRG 80. Mine has the titanium bracelet on.









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepper

Casio Pro Trek PRW-3500-1ER:


----------



## fcasoli




----------

